# Past Workman's Comp Injury



## Dream Baby (Jan 21, 2021)

A couple of years ago I got stitches at work and had to go to the ER.

Since this was billed against a workman's comp how do I get a copy of my treatment?

*Specifically I want to know whether I got a tetanus shot.* 

When I requested my immunization record from the state I didn't see it just one from 2005.

Thanks.


----------



## Times Up (Jan 21, 2021)

Contact the hopital's (or urgent care, or wherever you went) records department and ask them what you need to do to get the records... usually have to sign a release, and may have to pay a fee(usually per page).  Or contact the billing department and ask for an itemized copy of the bill.

You could also try contacting the work comp carrier, but you may end up waiting weeks for the info if you go through them.

Do you not remember if you got a shot or not? Most places give you a little card with the date on it when you get any kind of an immunization.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 21, 2021)

Depending on the health care system where you got treatment, you may be able to access your records online.  For instance, if I get health care at the hospital near me or any of the affiliated doctors, urgent care centers, labs, outpatient treatment centers, etc., any care I received will be included in the same record, which I can access via their portal and my user name and password.


----------

